# World Orchid Conference - Singapore



## Bolero (Jan 13, 2011)

Well I've paid for my accommodation, I've registered to attend and I've applied to judge.

Who else is coming to Singapore with me??? I just cannot wait.

Darren


----------



## Shiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Too far away and too expansive. But I do envy you. Wish you a good time.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow.. Good for you...  Wish I can spare the time to attend..


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I will try and remember to post photos, hopefully I will meet a few people there anyway.

;-)


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool. Good for you. It will be an amazing show, and the gardens in the area should be spectacular! Have a great time and please post some pics!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

There's plenty of time and I know some vendors who are judges and STF'rs are going.


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 14, 2011)

hi Eric,

who's going from the slippertalkforum to the WOC singapore
thanx
cliokchi



NYEric said:


> There's plenty of time and I know some vendors who are judges and STF'rs are going.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll let you know when I've heard they confirm.


----------



## Bolero (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't find a listing on the WOC website yet for any vendors. I can think of a few I am hoping will take flasks to Singapore from the USA.

So I look forward to hearing.


----------



## Joseph (Jan 19, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Well I've paid for my accommodation, I've registered to attend and I've applied to judge.
> 
> Who else is coming to Singapore with me??? I just cannot wait.
> 
> Darren



Folks,

These were displayed at last year's RHS Show in Thailand.
Make it a date for the show if you are able to make it here.


----------



## Howzat (Jan 25, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Well I've paid for my accommodation, I've registered to attend and I've applied to judge.
> 
> Who else is coming to Singapore with me??? I just cannot wait.
> 
> Darren



I am going!!! But have not registered yet. I think it is June for early bird closing of registration. I will also apply to judge in the Paph section.
But I am going first to Taiwan ( TIOS2011 5/3-14/3 judging 3/3)
Anybody going to Taiwan???? or JGP(JapanGrand Prix for Orchids) mid February. I used to go to Japan and Norito Hasegawa, Sam Tsui and Kevin Butler were always there. One year I met Andy Easton, John Robertson and Dennis Diem (Dendi Orchids)
There have been 15-20 Australian attending TIOS every year. Ken Stead (Qld) and Wally Rhodes (Camira Orchids) were two other AOC judges other than me judging in the Paph Section and 2 other Queenslander judged in Cattleya/Phalaenopsis Sections. I prefer going to Taiwan as prices are much lower than in Japan.


----------



## rob (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got back from Singapore last week and to me it seemed that it will be a challenge for Gardens by the Bay to be completed by WOC. The facility is in the early structural phase and it seems that alot needs doing before any plantings are started. I plan on going if I can get a ticket with my miles. The Singapore Botanical Garden is a treat in any case and I hope I am pleasantly surprised with it's new additions completion.
Rob


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 17, 2011)

The Show will be held at Marina Bay Sands


----------



## swamprad (Feb 17, 2011)

How difficult will it be to buy plants and have them shipped back to the U.S.? Will vendors be all set up to do fairly painless exporting (haha) or will it be practically impossible?


----------



## Joseph (Feb 18, 2011)

swamprad said:


> How difficult will it be to buy plants and have them shipped back to the U.S.? Will vendors be all set up to do fairly painless exporting (haha) or will it be practically impossible?



There will a counter at the show to process all the paper work so bringing back flasks or plants back should be not be an issue.


----------



## cattmad (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be there.

has the list of vendors been published?

Brad


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 18, 2011)

Mark, just remember you need to have the proper paperwork from our government in order to get them in.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 18, 2011)

No vendor list has been published yet. The event site looks amazing and hopefully the gardens will be finished, they have 9 months to finish them.

Make sure you have the right paperwork!

It's getting exciting, I still need airfares (waiting for special) but everything else is ready to go. Hopefully they let me judge.......time will tell.


----------



## paworsport (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi

I have planned to be in Singapor for the WOC and I have French friends to visit in the same time. Will be cool to meet Slippertalker and judges !


----------

